# Welches Betriebssystem für WoW?



## Tobsinator (12. Mai 2010)

Hey Leute.

Ich würde gerne wieder anfangen WoW zu spielen aber leider habe ich ein kleines Problem undzwar: Ich habe nur ein Recht schwaches Notebook. Ich habe auf meinem HP Compaq 615 WoW installiert und bin alles andere als begeistert... Gut, das daß Compaq 615 kein Zocker Notebook is war mir schon klar aber das WoW so sehr lagt hätte ich nicht gedacht -.- Nun ist meine Frage ob ich vielleicht mit dem richtigen Betriebssystem noch ein paar fps rauskitzeln kann. Immoment benutze ich Windows 7 aber eventuell würde es mit XP ja flüssiger laufen... Bevor ich meinen Laptop neu aufsteze wollte ich mal eure Meinung hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke

Gruß

Tobi


----------



## Zodttd (12. Mai 2010)

Linux und Mac fehlen.


----------



## jls13 (12. Mai 2010)

Naja, auf Linux würde es voraussichtlich nicht viel schneller laufen. Windows 7 versucht eig. schon, eine hohe Leistung aus leistungsschwachen PC´s zu holen, aber versuch es sonst mit XP. Vista kannst du in die Tonne kloppen.


----------



## Mod2506 (12. Mai 2010)

Für mich auch: Nichts von allem!

Du hast Mac bzw. Linux nicht erwähnt, und für mich läuft es am besten unter Mac OS X (Snow) Leopard


mfg
MoD


----------



## Dagonzo (12. Mai 2010)

*Recht schwaches Notebook *ist relativ. Wie schwach ist es denn?

Wenn es bei den Mindestanforderungen von Vista oder Win 7 liegt, kann es durchaus sinnvoll das alte XP zu installieren. 



Zodttd schrieb:


> Linux und Mac fehlen.


Weil sich für ihn die Frage vielleicht gar nicht stellt? Er will das nehmen was ihn zur Verfügung steht und nicht irgend was anderes. Zumindest verstehe ich das so.


----------



## kevin92chen (12. Mai 2010)

auf windows 7 läuft es eigentlich ganz aber gut meinermeinung läuft es am besten auf Mac OSX


----------



## Tikume (12. Mai 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Linux und Mac fehlen.



Ich bezweifle, dass Wow mit nem Emulator schneller läuft.
Mac OS wird er zumindest ohne Trickserei nicht zum laufen bekommen.


----------



## sccorp (12. Mai 2010)

hm, also an deiner stelle würde ich bei win7 bleiben, was du machen könntest ist evtl. mal ne neue grafikkarte oder nen besseren arbeitsspeicher, oder wenns dann immernoch nicht geht, gleich ein neues laptop
lg


----------



## Esgarothan (12. Mai 2010)

Also mein Favorit ist und bleibt ganz klar XP!

Frisst weniger RAM, macht keine Probleme beim Patchen und DirectX > 10 braucht WoW ja im Moment eh nicht.
Verwende zwar Win 7, aber allein für WoW würd ich XP bevorzugen.


----------



## Grakuhl (12. Mai 2010)

Windows 7 64bit... einfach aus dem Grund, es kann mehr Arbeitsspeicher verwalten als Vista/XP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zudem ist Windows 7 vom Betriebssystem her einen "tacken" schneller als die anderen Beiden.


----------



## Dagonzo (12. Mai 2010)

Malkas schrieb:


> 187 mb ram braucht Windows 7 mehr als Xp, aber wow läuft zu 18 % flotter drauf.Daher würde ich alleine auch für wow windows 7 nehmken


Die Aussage ist Quatsch. Habe ich einen zu lahmen Rechner wird XP besser laufen. Hab ich einen sehr schnellen Rechner werde ich den Unterschied so gut wie gar nicht merken.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (12. Mai 2010)

bei nicht so gutem pc/laptop würde ich windows xp empfehlen ... bei besserem pc/laptop ganz klar windows 7


----------



## steven9797 (12. Mai 2010)

Ich würde Win7 nehmen WoW läuft immer gut bei mir.Und außerdem gibts bei Win7 eifach geile Desings. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (12. Mai 2010)

steven9797 schrieb:


> Ich würde Win7 nehmen WoW läuft immer gut bei mir.Und außerdem gibts bei Win7 eifach geile Desings.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oh man. Ich würde den Beitrag des TE´s mal richtig durchlesen. Ein *schwaches Laptop *heisst nicht unbedingt das WoW mit Win7 besser läuft. Designs sind hier erst mal uninteressant.


----------



## bariumnitrat (12. Mai 2010)

also, mal meine meinung:

Windows XP: unter allen windoof programmen das stabilste (wobei das auch relativ ist) -> eiziger knackpunkt ist, dass es nur 2gb ram verwendet und den rest einfach ignoriert (frechheit ne?)

Windows Vista: kein kommentar es verwendet alleine 1/2gb um den leerlauf stabil zu halten -> nimms nich da kannste gleich auf MS-Dos zocken

Windows 7: wie XP nur teurer, ein neues design und es verwendet alle vorhanden ressourcen, ist aber finde ich nicht ganz soo stabil wie XP

Mac OSX: läuft wie ich finde perfekt, es braucht auch keine emulator oder ähnliches da es wow auch fürn osx gibt. ausserdem gibt es einige zusatz features wie eine integrierte ingame kamera etc. -> es könnte aber eventuell teuer sein, da du es nicht mit einem appel produkt zusammen kaufen kannst wenn du keinen aufpreis zahlen möchtest

Linux: ich persönlich zocke seit kurzem auf einem auf Linux basierenden OS -> Ubuntu 10.4  man braucht zwar einen emulator(sein Name ist Wine) dieser ist aber - wie auch das OS selber - kostenlos und bereits vorinstalliert, es läuft (wie alle linux OS) extremst stabil, dafür kannst du wenn du keinen über pc hast nicht auf voller leistung zocken, aber es laggt nicht und die FPS ist auch stabil

FAZIT: da du ja keinen über pc hast, schätze ich bei deinem laptop, dass du eh nicht mehr als 2gb ram hast, deswegen würde ich dir zu XP raten da mir 7 einfach zu teuer und instabil ist, ausserdem braucht es wie oben erwähnt ein wenig mehr ram und je meher du fürs spiel hast desto besser. wenn du KEIN geld ausgeben willstnimm ubuntu -> umsonst + stabil    sonst kannste auch OSX nehmen, da mag ich aber das design nit ô.Ô naja is letztenendes ne geschmackssache

so far,

bariumnitrat

post scriptum: sollte ich mich irgedwo irren, korrigiert mich bitte (inkl. quelle), und sagt mir wie es richtig wäre. man kann nie genug wissen!


----------



## Imba-Krieger (12. Mai 2010)

Ich hab unter OSX-(Leopard) Die besten Erfahrungen gemacht. 


Aber natürlich auch nur unter nem Mac. 
(es gibt tatsächlich Leute, die OSX unter nem Emulator auf nem PC laufen lassen !?!?!?) 


Läuft alles flüssig, schnell, stabil, einfach Prima  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. Mai 2010)

http://www.notebookcheck.com/HP-Compaq-615.21514.0.html

dein laptop hat keine grafikkarte, da ist das betriebssytem egal. ruckelt immer und überall

wo hast du das teil her und für was gekauft? mediamarkt?


----------



## Eox (12. Mai 2010)

Also ich denke mal Win7 ist dafür echt gut. Windows XP ist nur noch für die ganz schwachen eigendlich gut. Dann ist er aber so schwach so das es keinen Unterschied mehr macht.

Windows 7 hat echt vieles besser gemacht.


----------



## Phobius (12. Mai 2010)

Ich habe lange Zeit unter Windows XP Professional 32-Bit (SP2 & 3) gespielt und nie Probleme gehabt.

Eben so die 2 Wochen wo bei mir Windows Vista Home Premium 64-Bit lief ... Keine Probleme.

Und die letzten Monate nun unter Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit ... Keinerlei Probleme mit WoW.

Aus meiner Sicht also Schnuppe welches BS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (12. Mai 2010)

Tobsinator schrieb:


> Hey Leute.
> 
> Ich würde gerne wieder anfangen WoW zu spielen aber leider habe ich ein kleines Problem undzwar: Ich habe nur ein Recht schwaches Notebook. Ich habe auf meinem HP Compaq 615 WoW installiert und bin alles andere als begeistert... Gut, das daß Compaq 615 kein Zocker Notebook is war mir schon klar aber das WoW so sehr lagt hätte ich nicht gedacht -.- Nun ist meine Frage ob ich vielleicht mit dem richtigen Betriebssystem noch ein paar fps rauskitzeln kann. Immoment benutze ich Windows 7 aber eventuell würde es mit XP ja flüssiger laufen... Bevor ich meinen Laptop neu aufsteze wollte ich mal eure Meinung hören
> 
> ...



Kauf dir nen PC! Wesentlich günstiger als ein Notebook und zum zocken sind Notebooks einfach nicht gemacht. Dazu sind sie viel zu teuer, ihre Bauform ungeeignet für längere Zockerpartien wegen mangelnder Belüftung und Platz im Gehäuse (sie müssen ja leise sein, denn niemand will ein kühles aber lautes Notebook) und sie können nur für derzeitige oder ältere Spiele genutzt werden, da Notebooks meist nicht aufrüstbar sind wie PCs um neuere Games zu spielen.
Spiel WoW zuhause am PC. Ein Notebook sollte nur zu arbeiten für unterwegs oder evtl. zuhause gedacht sein, so wie ich meins nutze.
Außerdem muss man ja nicht immer und überall WoW spielen, das sieht schon eher krankhaft aus. So wie die ganzen Leute die auf der Arbeit WoW zocken wollen und hier Tipps suchen für Zockernotebooks oder wie der Chef nicht merkt das man grad WoW zockt. Schon arme Leute.

Und wenn du dir nichts leisten kannst: Spiel halt kein WoW... aber wenn du schon 13&#8364; im Monat für WoW hast, wirst du dir ja wohl nen PC anschaffen können. Dann wird mal hier und da weniger gefeiert, geraucht, getrunken oder was du sonst in deiner Freizeit noch machst.


----------



## Acho (12. Mai 2010)

Also Win 7 ist bei weitem das beste Betriebssystem was Microsoft hergestellt hat.

Seitdem ich Win 7 (32bit) habe kenne ich keine Bluescreens mehr.

Würd ich jedem empfehlen zu nutzen!!


MfG
Acho


----------



## Tikume (12. Mai 2010)

Ich hab auch mit XP keine Bluescreens.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. Mai 2010)

jo wer sein xp gepflegt hat hat auch damit keine probleme gehabt


----------



## Eox (12. Mai 2010)

Das gilt für eigendlich jedes System...
Und es geht nicht darum ob man keine Bluescreens hat, sondern eher um seinen Fall im einzelnen.
Er hatte oft welche und mit Win7 nicht mehr.


----------



## Dagonzo (12. Mai 2010)

bariumnitrat schrieb:


> also, mal meine meinung:
> 
> Windows XP: unter allen windoof programmen das stabilste (wobei das auch relativ ist) -> eiziger knackpunkt ist, dass es nur 2gb ram verwendet und den rest einfach ignoriert (frechheit ne?)
> 
> ...


Ok wenn es sein muss.
Win XP-32bit, Vista-32bit und Win 7-32bit, sind alles? Na? Richtig! 32bit-Betriebssysteme. Folglich unterstützen sie auch alle 4GB RAM. Wenn es bei dir anders war, stimmte was mit deinem Rechner nicht. Du musst aber nicht von dir auf andere schliessen.

Win7 läuft mindestens genauso stabil wie XP, das tut sogar Vista seit Sp1. Auch hier gilt, nicht von dir auf andere schliessen und irgendwelche Gerüchte in die Welt setzen, danke. Der PC bzw. das System läuft immer nur so stabil wie derjenige der davorsitzt und es bedient. 

Edit:
@ TE
Ach ich wünschte du hättest deinen Beitrag im Technik-Forum erstellt. Da hätte es mehr qualifizierte Antworten gegeben als hier.


----------



## Zodttd (12. Mai 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> *Recht schwaches Notebook *ist relativ. Wie schwach ist es denn?
> 
> Wenn es bei den Mindestanforderungen von Vista oder Win 7 liegt, kann es durchaus sinnvoll das alte XP zu installieren.
> 
> ...



Mac und Linux stehen immer zur verfügung solange man eine Internetverbindung hat...


----------



## Grushdak (12. Mai 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Win XP-32bit, Vista-32bit und Win 7-32bit, sind alles? Na? Richtig! 32bit-Betriebssysteme. Folglich unterstützen sie auch alle 4GB RAM. Wenn es bei dir anders war, stimmte was mit deinem Rechner nicht. Du musst aber nicht von dir auf andere schliessen.


Falsch: Win XP 32 bit unterstützt garantiert keine vollen 4 GB - nur max 3,2xx GB.
Außer man werkelt so Einiges rum, dann sollte es möglich sein.



Dagonzo schrieb:


> Da hätte es mehr qualifizierte Antworten gegeben als hier.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... Wie recht Du doch hast ...

gn8


----------



## jls13 (12. Mai 2010)

Auf meinem PC läuft derzeit Windows 7.
Auf meinem Macbook läuft Windows XP und Mac OS X 10.6.3
WoW läuft auf allen sehr stabil. Ich würde aber aufgrund der 
schwachen Grafikkarte zu XP raten. Da Windows 7 aufwendigere
Designs hat, könnte das ein wichtiger Faktor sein.


----------



## Zodttd (12. Mai 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich hab auch mit XP keine Bluescreens.



Ich hatte mal mit Vista einen Bluescreen, dachte erst es wär ein Zeichen der Götter, aber dann ist der Rechner einfach neu gestartet.


----------



## Dagonzo (12. Mai 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Falsch: Win XP 32 bit unterstützt garantiert keine vollen 4 GB - nur max 3,2xx GB


Auch falsch. Es werden auch Ressourcen wie z.B. die Grafikkarte und anderer benötigter Speicher mit eingerechnet. Deshalb stehen keine 4GB zur verfügung. Nichts desto trotz verwaltet WinXP 32bit aber 4GB. 


Grushdak schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tja habe ich wohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (12. Mai 2010)

bariumnitrat schrieb:


> also, mal meine meinung:
> 
> Windows XP: unter allen windoof programmen das stabilste (wobei das auch relativ ist) -> eiziger knackpunkt ist, dass es nur 2gb ram verwendet und den rest einfach ignoriert (frechheit ne?)
> 
> ...



Ob ein 32bit Prozess mehr als 2 GB Ram verwenden kann oder nicht hat nichts mit Windows XP, Vista oder Win7 generell zu tun.
Bei einen 32bit Betriebsystem hast du eine Einteilung des Speichers und zwar in User-Speicher und Kernel-Speicher mit je max 2 GB. Bei einen 64bit OS hast du es nicht. Auch bei XP 64bit nicht.
Da gibt es nur noch einen Speicherbereich. Der Grund, warum 32bit Prozesse auch unter Windows 64bit nur 2GB Ram bekommen liegt an der Tatsache, daß sich manche Anwendungen auf die Trennung verlassen.
Das dadurch nicht signifikant hochwertigste Bit wird deswegen oft für andere Zwecke missbraucht. Es hat also reine Kompatiblitätsgründe, warum Microsoft bei einem 32bit Prozess das Adressieren von höheren Speicheradressen verbietet. Denn beim adressieren höherer Adressen würde das Bit immer auf 1 stehen um auf die Speicheradresse referenzieren zu können. Ein setzen auf 0 würde die Applikation zum Absturz bringen. Abhilfe schafft das setzen des LAA-Flags im File-Header. Damit sagst du dem Betriebssystem, daß deine Applikation dieses Bit nicht missbraucht. Somit könnte eine 32bit Anwendung unter XP 32bit theoretisch max. 4 GB Ram bekommen.

Es hat also überhaupt nichts mit XP generell zu tun. Sondern in erster Linie mit der Tatsache, ob es sich um ein 32 oder 64bit OS handelt und ob es ein 32bit oder 64bit Prozess ist. Und was Vista angeht: Vista ist so programmiert, daß es sich soviel Speicher wie möglich holt, um deine Anwendungen zu cachen. Das Feature nennt sich Super-Fetch. Es gibt den Speicher aber auch dynamisch wieder frei, falls er von einer priorisierten Anwendungen benötigt wird.
Vista frisst also nicht planlos Speicher. Das ganze hat Hintergründe. Super-Fetch kann aber auch abgeschaltet werden. Das Vista generell mehr Speicher frisst als XP ist jedoch Fakt. Sollte aber auch nicht verwundern, wenn man beides mal vergleicht.

Und bezüglich 32bit und Adressierung: 2³² sind 4 GB Ram oder genauer 4096 MB Ram, die ich adressieren kann. Da kann jeder gerne nachrechnen. Bitte aber brücksichtigen, das der RAM byteweise adressiert wird und nicht bit. Windows 32bit kann also 4 GB Ram adressieren, aber wie Dragonzo schon sagte werden bestimmte Sachen abgezogen. Controller haben Adressen, daß Bios frisst Ram und die Graka. Dabei wird aber nich der komplette Speicher der Graka adressiert. Der Speicher der Graka gehört nicht zum Systemspeicher. Er wird von der Grafikkarte verwaltet. Es werden aber die Register der Graka virtuell im Speicher abgebildet, um sie aus einer Hochsprache heraus ansprechen zu können und es wird Speicherbereich reserviert für sogenanntes Memory-Mapping. 

Desweiteren kürzt Microsoft bei 32bit auch noch künstlich den Speicher um Inkompatiblitäten zu vermeiden, laut eigener Aussage aus einem Interview. Deswegen gibt es unter Windows 32bit bei 4 GB Ram eben nur 4 GB - (künstliche Kürzung + Speicherbereich für anderweidige Adressierungen)

@TE: Für einen schwachen Laptop würde ich persönlich XP empfehlen. Vor allem wenn der RAM < 2 GB ist.


----------



## Anglus (12. Mai 2010)

bariumnitrat schrieb:


> also, mal meine meinung:
> 
> Windows XP: unter allen windoof programmen das stabilste (wobei das auch relativ ist) -> eiziger knackpunkt ist, dass es nur 2gb ram verwendet und den rest einfach ignoriert (frechheit ne?)
> 
> ...







Falsch,win xp kann 3,2 gb Arbeitsspeicher verwalten und nicht nur 2.
Ich hab auch nen nicht ganz so guten Laptop mit win 7 ultimate 64 bit und Win xp drauf und bei mir läuft wow unter xp Knapp 18 bis 20 % schneller.Steht aber auch in den ganzen tests usw.Win 7 ist schneller als vista keine frage aber auf xp laufen die meisten spiele immer noch etwas schneller und besser.


----------



## Tobsinator (12. Mai 2010)

Wuhii soviele Antworten auf einmal... Bin sprachlos vielen Dank dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun ja das Notebook hab ich mir gekauft weil ich nur ein armer schüler bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Immerhin hat es 4 GB ram, das ist mal ein anfang... 

Ich denke ich werde jetzt mal Windows 7 basic aufsetzen. Ich habe gehört das soll die schnellste Version sein (klar auch die abgespeckteste aber ich will ja nur Wow zocken)

P.S.: Ich habe Mac und Linux bewusst nicht aufgeführt da ich einfach Windows auf meinem Laptop brauche... Ich glaube euch gerne das WoW Gut läuft nur muss ich leider echt bei Windows bleiben

Nochmal vielen Herzlichen dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß

Tobi


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. Mai 2010)

Tobsinator schrieb:


> Wuhii soviele Antworten auf einmal... Bin sprachlos vielen Dank dafür
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das wird nicht helfen, keine Grafikkarte bleibt keine grafikkarte


----------



## Najsh (12. Mai 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, dass Wow mit nem Emulator schneller läuft.



Glauben heisst eben nicht wissen...

Ich spiele WoW schon immer auf Linux - und im Gegensatz zu den ganzen
Heulern unter windows hab ich komischerweise nie Probleme gehabt.

Und mal nebenbei ich hatte WoW mit Linux sogar schon auf meinem notebook laufen,
was inzwwischen zig Jahre alt ist, 512 MB Speicher und eine onboard Grafik hat.
Und auch wenn WoW bei der Installation meinte, das ich nicht die nötige
Hardwarevoraussetzungen für das Spiel mitbrächte - was ich einfach ignoriert habe -
lief WoW und questen und auch 5er Inis waren kein Problem.

Und Tikume - wenn du etwas Ahnung von Linux hättest, und nicht irgendwelche
Vermutung von dir geben würdest, wüsstest du auch, dass das was du als
Emulator betrachtest - nämlich wine - für *W*ine *I*s *N*ot an *E*mulator steht,
sondern für eine Laufzeitumgebung - s.a. wiki

Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen WoW oder ganz prinzipiell Linux - egal
mit welcher Distribution zu probieren - zB Dualboot.
Grade Distributionen wie Ubuntu 10.4 sind extrem Anfängerfreundlich.


----------



## Farfalla (12. Mai 2010)

jls13 schrieb:


> Naja, auf Linux würde es voraussichtlich nicht viel schneller laufen. Windows 7 versucht eig. schon, eine hohe Leistung aus leistungsschwachen PC´s zu holen, aber versuch es sonst mit XP. Vista kannst du in die Tonne kloppen.



/sign


----------



## Areos (12. Mai 2010)

rein vom support her würd ich kein xp mehr benutzen und ich war bis ich den release candidate von 7 hatte auch absoluter xp fan. vista braucht zu viel ressourcen also bleibt nur noch 7.


----------



## Arosk (12. Mai 2010)

Auf 7 läufts wohl am besten. Die Unterschiede zwischen XP und 7 bei WoW sind minimal. Da WoW nur Dx9 unterstützt ist aber XP genau so gut. Vista kannst vergessen, ist langsamer als XP.


----------



## Malt (12. Mai 2010)

vista 64bit rennt *rannte* super ... eigentlich mit jedem spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (12. Mai 2010)

http://www.pcwelt.de/start/software_os/windows/praxis/2107323/das-leistet-windows-7/

Gibt einige solcher Tests, Vista liegt immer klar hinten :Y


----------



## kingkryzon (12. Mai 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Die Aussage ist Quatsch. Habe ich einen zu lahmen Rechner wird XP besser laufen. Hab ich einen sehr schnellen Rechner werde ich den Unterschied so gut wie gar nicht merken.



windows 7 geht halt besser mit mehreren cores ab


----------



## Malt (12. Mai 2010)

jupp schon klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur halt ich es noch mit der alten regel *Never touch a running System* und solange alles stabil rennt ohne zu mucken... lass ich es druff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (12. Mai 2010)

kingkryzon schrieb:


> windows 7 geht halt besser mit mehreren cores ab



Aber nur ganz minimal. Die größte Verbesserung sind bei Win 7 eben die Benutzfreundlichkeit. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


----------



## MasterFox (12. Mai 2010)

ich denke mal auf W7 wird es besser laufen als auf XP (Vista ausgeschlossen, gehört iwie zu W7; Aero und desweiteren sind darin implementiert)

Ich hab sowieso auch probleme auf meinen computer, dass ich keine videos drehen kann, aber wen interessiert es, kauf mir in ein paar jahren nen neuen und dann kann ich wieder welche machen


----------



## Arosk (12. Mai 2010)

MasterFox schrieb:


> ich denke mal auf W7 wird es besser laufen als auf XP (Vista ausgeschlossen, gehört iwie zu W7; Aero und desweiteren sind darin implementiert)
> 
> Ich hab sowieso auch probleme auf meinen computer, dass ich keine videos drehen kann, aber wen interessiert es, kauf mir in ein paar jahren nen neuen und dann kann ich wieder welche machen



/Offtopic

Vllt. kann dir ja jemand bei deinem Problem helfen :>


----------



## MasterFox (12. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> /Offtopic
> 
> Vllt. kann dir ja jemand bei deinem Problem helfen :>



mit meinem problem werd ich schon selber fertig, da braucht mir keiner anderer nen neuen pc kaufen xP


----------



## Grushdak (12. Mai 2010)

MasterFox schrieb:


> ... kauf mir *in ein paar jahren* nen neuen und dann *kann ich wieder* welche machen


Anscheinend wirst Du mit Deinem Problem doch nicht selber fertig.
Kannst die Frage/Problem ja mal im Technikforum stellen (falls Du es nicht schon getan hast). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sry für ot


----------



## Assari (13. Mai 2010)

Ganz Klar: W7


----------



## Jabaa (13. Mai 2010)

Nutze schon seit beta win 7 und muss sagen es ist besser als XP.

Auf nem recht alten laptop würde ich XP drauf lassen wenn du zocken willst aber auch nur weil das ding wohl kaum was mit mehr arbeitsspeicher anfangen kann.
Den das hat vermutlich auch keine gute graka geschweige den nen prozessor.


Allerdings für jeden pc der halbwegs gut mit spielen läuft würde ich ganz klar win 7 drauf machen da es einfach um einiges mehr möglichkeiten bietet ein spiel zum laufen zu bringen.
Oder falls dein pc ma den abgang macht usw.

Aber auf deinem laptop würde ich dir XP eher raten solange du spielen willst da du sonst nur geld ausgibt. Nämlich viel besser wird es deine laptop nicht machen.


----------



## Lhux (13. Mai 2010)

Falls es Probleme mit Windows 7 gibt, kannst du unter dem OS auch auf einer zweiten Partition ein zweites OS installieren, z.B. eben Windows XP. Wenn Windoes 7 installiert ist, kannst du dann beim Booten eines von beiden auswählen.


----------



## Legendary (13. Mai 2010)

Ganz klar Win7 64 Bit, also für jemanden der mehr als 3,25GB Ram verwalten möchte...aber was ich hier teilweise für Humbug lese...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter 2GB Ram würd ich mir WoW eh nicht mehr antun heutzutage...ich sehs bei meiner Perle, die hat noch nen 3000er Pentium IV mit 1Gb DDR 1 (!)...Graka is ne Low-Midend HD3450, läuft wie nen Sack Nüsse. Dala unspielbar ohne Details. Alte Welt geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW: Windows 7 hat noch andere nette Features die Windows XP nicht aufweisen kann. Und wenn du trotzdem noch Win XP haben willst kannste dir den Windows XP Virtual Mode installieren, ist ein emuliertes voll funktionsfähiges Windows XP, ich spiel damit z.B. C&C 1...^^


----------



## vendar (13. Mai 2010)

Allgemein ohne auf dein Spezielles Problem einzugehen -> immer aktuelle WIndows, was aber wichtiger ist: 64 bit !

in deinem fall, schwer zu sagen wie schwach dein laptop genau ist, könnte win7 mit spar einstellungen oder eben xp, von vista rate ich ab. aber auch hier, besser 64 bit wenns der kern den kann


----------

